# Strength of OSB



## michaelj (Jun 23, 2014)

Witch is the strongest direction of OSB, length or width?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 23, 2014)

I've heard the strength axis is parallel with the long edge.


----------



## steveray (Jun 23, 2014)

What FB said.....But the sheets should be stamped with it....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 24, 2014)

I believe a minimum width of 24-inches is the smallest width that can be used on a roof. I have seen smaller than 24-inch strips at the ridge several times. This information seems to be hard to find and shouldn't be!

Pc1


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 24, 2014)

Be aware. OSB now comes with a short-side strength axis for shear. Some plans actually designate the orientation.

http://osbguide.tecotested.com/pdfs/en/dm801.pdf

Brent.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 24, 2014)

From LP- OSB install instructions:

Install with the long dimension or strength axis of the panel across supports and with the panel continuous over two or more spans.

Also see IBC Table 2304.7 (3) footnote (a).


----------



## north star (Jun 24, 2014)

*= **&** =*

That OSB guide is 10+ years old........Is there a more current edition,

or a more recent one from another manufacturer or association ?

Thanks!     

*= **&** =*


----------



## ICE (Jun 25, 2014)

Brent never throws anything away.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 25, 2014)

The _internet_ never throws anything away.

Except IRS emails

Brent


----------



## fatboy (Jun 25, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> The _internet_ never throws anything away.Except IRS emails
> 
> Brent


haha, good one............


----------

